# Raw Feeding and Rash



## Katieg (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a 10 month old vizsla that I have recently started on Raw after transitioning from Arden Grange. I have been feeding Nutriment until I build my knowledge in this area, but since feeding this my dog has developed a rash. The rash is on her stomach and inside 1 ear also she is chewing in between her feet. I wondered if anyone else has experienced this when switching to raw or if maybe it is a seasonal allergy? I am currently giving a antihistimine to see if that makes a difference but it is only day 2 and no change yet.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Katie


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd be more inclined to think it's an environmental cause. It's a common issue with Vs to get rashes/hives from running through grass or swimming. If it is food related she would also have digestive upset. Try putting coconut oil on the rashes. 

What protein(s) of the nutriment are you feeding?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

It does sound like an allergy. What was the main protein source you were feeding her before switching to raw and as einspanner asked, what is the protein source of her raw diet?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would agree with einspanner, it is highly likely that it is an environmental allergy - there is a lot of it about at the moment with all the pollens and seeds that are out there.

Nutriment is OK. I just changed from Nutriment to Nurturing By Nature and am very pleased with it. If you are a member of FB you could join the Vizsla Raw and Natural group. It is a great place to learn about raw diet, where to source it, and ask any questions you might have. There is also a Vizsla health group which is also well worth joining.

If Piriton doesn't clear the hives up soon I would take her to your vet, just to be sure.


----------



## Katieg (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all, the protein source I'm feeding is chicken, her arden grange was chicken and she had no problem with it. I have taken her to the vet and they have given me shampoos, antibiotics, antihistamines and steroid cream for her ear! It seems ok in a morning first thing but seems to get worse after her walks which coincides with feeding times 1 hour after her walk. That's why I'm in limbo as to environment or food allergy. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Gotcha. I was wondering if it was chicken as that and other poultry seem to be the most common food allergy. The premade raws are super convenient, but as with kibble are difficult to narrow in on an allergen. Looks like the chicken formula contains beef offal, but one of the veggies could be the culprit too. Try just feeding a chicken wing and see if there's a reaction. 

Give the coconut oil a try though. I was digging around on a raw feeding group and one of the dogs there had a chest rash from an environmental allergy. They put coconut oil on it in the morning and it had started to clear up when they got home from work. Also rinse her off with plain water when you get back from your walks. 

Fingers crossed you figure it out!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

At this time of the year I bring a big water jug and rinse my boy off after every walk and give him a good towel dry. Seems to work on removing allergens.


----------



## Katieg (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks einspanner I will give that a go with just the chicken leg and wing and see what happens. I will also try the coconut oil, anything is worth a go. Thanks I appreciate it.


----------

